# April 2014 POTM Nomination Thread



## runnah

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
And $25!  
Entry into Photo of the Year 2014

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to* THREE *photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of April 2014 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) *The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display*.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## runnah

&#8203;


Spirt of Elowah by Majeed Badizadegan


----------



## runnah

Milkyway Panoramic - JSecord


----------



## PropilotBW

Waves Crash at Portland Head Light - jsecordphoto


----------



## runnah

Love enclosed in a padlocks - by Ink.


----------



## DarkShadow

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/356193-honey-i-m-home-royal-spoonbill-s.html



#3


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks runnah for fixing the image your the best.:thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani

Rain, Fog, and wind by DBJ

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/356545-lee-big-stopper-rain-fog-wind.html


----------



## DarkShadow

Seems the image is broken for the one I posted, I don't see any image or is it on my end.


----------



## runnah

DarkShadow said:


> Seems the image is broken for the one I posted, I don't see any image or is it on my end.



The forum image system leaves a lot to be desired so I will fix it in the morning.


----------



## Designer

Into the Mystic by Majeed Badizadegan




http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/356642-into-mystic.html


----------



## Braineack

petrichor - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/346231-pet-portraits-28.html#post3199138


----------



## mishele

Laura by binga63


binga63 said:


>


----------



## Designer

Walter and Rosa by Desi

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/356812-portait-c-c.html

https://www.flickr.com/photos/68060707@N02/13790737764/


----------



## pjaye

Sacred kingfisher.

"No photos please, I'm camera shy"  By Danny.  

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/354909-slightly-unusual-bird-poses-5.html


----------



## D-B-J

"Boats" by Sashbar










Link to the original Thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/356765-boats.html


----------



## Braineack

Runnah - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/357083-hitting-water-stick.html#post3208410


----------



## Braineack

Philp - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/356856-street-portraits.html#post3206325


----------



## runnah

Morgane 3 by Chris Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## kathyt

mishele said:


> Laura by binga63
> 
> 
> binga63 said:
Click to expand...

Love this Binga!


----------



## pixmedic

Father-in-Law by Robin Usagani


----------



## Braineack

Jenko - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/357358-desiree.html#post3211310


----------



## CourtSC

matthewo - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/357333-hanging-out-some-owls-swamp-others.html


----------



## danielklaer

nzmacro - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/357353-masked-lapwing-spur-wing.html


----------



## rlemert

You guys are certainly NOT making this month's selection any easier


----------



## jfrabat

New Favorite (IMG_0207-1) by PixelRabbit (Judi Smelko)


----------



## Designer

rlemert said:


> You guys are certainly NOT making this month's selection any easier



Well, we didn't want to make it free!


----------



## Designer

Charcoal by Bitter Jewler


----------



## tirediron

"Splish splash" by Coastalconn


----------



## D-B-J

What a good photography month!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah

Closing early. Any additional nominations can be added to the May thread.


----------

